

Want a Great API? Don’t Use Goodreads’ - dbaupp
http://jonathankressaty.com/want-a-great-api-dont-use-goodreads/

======
nstart
Couple of points. Could admin update the title to say (2011). Article is still
relevant. Just went over the goodreads api and their TOS
([https://www.goodreads.com/api/terms](https://www.goodreads.com/api/terms)),
and nothing has really changed. A few more endpoints offer .json as a format
choice but a lot are really wonky and have differing api formats from one
endpoint to another.

It's surprising. They were acquired by Amazon in 2013. So I guess Amazon has
been happy to let the product languish on development side.

Edit - Taking a at their forums for feedback, it seems like Goodreads is in a
ripe spot to be outdone by a new read tracking company. Their integration with
Kindles make it difficult BUT, while people aren't unhappy, there's a lot that
they want added to goodreads. Interesting way to get perspective on what pain
points people are having with a product.

~~~
voltagex_
What would a potential competitor need, data wise? It feels a bit like
competing with IMDB, where they have a massive head start, and a pseudo
monopoly.

~~~
nstart
Good question. The answers might be here:
[http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/1-goodreads-
feedback](http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/1-goodreads-feedback) . A lot of
people asking for things for a long time.

[1] List of all feedback topics -
[http://www.goodreads.com/topic/group_folder/2?group_id=1](http://www.goodreads.com/topic/group_folder/2?group_id=1)

[2] Top 10 improvements wanted by community from very recent posting -
[http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/17031339-top-10-improvem...](http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/17031339-top-10-improvements-
you-d-like-to-see)

[3] List of competitors -
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/goodreads/competitor...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/goodreads/competitors)

